# Modulo Amplificado Potente !



## Royer Dj (Feb 25, 2015)

Amigos me gustaria su opinion, he leido y checado precios sobre estos modulos, no he manejado bafles amplificados por que siento que manejan poca potencia, de 200 a 250 watts, las lineas mas comunes que he visto en los eventos; Y los equipos que manejan potencias arriba de 400 watts estan muy por arriba de mi presupuesto .

Buscando drivers y crossovers eminence (que por cierto no encontre crossovers pasivos eminence) me llamó la atencion un modulo amplificado que vi en mercado libre en este enlace: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-485007492-modulo-amplificado-clase-d-450w-rms-12v-y-127v-rockolas-_JM_    y supestamente maneja 400 w para 1 bocina de 8 ohms y 50 watts para un driver o sea 450 watts, y resulta que tengo un par de bocinas pasivas armadas (que me gusta como suenan) con bocina Eminence delta pro 15 (400w 8 ohms) y quiero ponerle un driver Eminence Asd-1001s de 50 watts 2.5Hz-20kHz, y pues tengo la intencion ahora de adaptarle este modulo al cajon pues me seria muy util dejar mi peavey 800 en casa con su rack y equalizador (que es pesadisimo pero potente y de trabajo rudo).

Este modulo me intereso y me gustaria su opinion ¿creen que valga la pena y suene bien? y los que tengan bocinas amplificadas de esta marca Wahrgenomen ¿estan satisfechos de como suenan? o ¿tienen muchas fallas de sobrecalantamiento o por otra causa? ¿y hay que checar algo mas para conectarle al modulo la bocina y el driver? o cualquier otra cosa compartanla, en fin espero sus opiniones amigos. un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2015)

Que se puede opinar de una foto donde no muestra mucho, por otra parte potencia pmpo o RMS, por otro lado cual es el fin que le queres dar, es decir en que lo quere utilizar?, porque motivo necesitas tanta potencia?


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

En lo personal  arme una caja de plastico generica con un amplificador  mas basico que ese de la foto

NO es algo super profesional suenan "bien"  hasta que empieza a SATURAR ......... 

Un modulo muy similar a ese que muestras en la foto tengo aca en casa a la espera de repuestos.
un IC CQ1265 rt que no tenian en "stock" por estos lados

Como dice don panda no tienen la potencia que dicen tener en mi caso la potencia la da un TDA 7276 o 7296  que da 60w RMS o reales (no es una potencia DIGITAL) en MI caso.


en fin  es cuestión de gustos


----------



## Royer Dj (Feb 25, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> ...por otro lado cual es el fin que le queres dar, es decir en que lo quere utilizar?, porque motivo necesitas tanta potencia?



Hola gracias por tu comentario , soy dj y ocupo un par de cajas con las bocinas eminence de 400 watts que menciono para mis eventos no muy grandes, pero en eventos de mas de 150-200 personas ya ocupo un equipo mucho mas grande, estas bocinas que comento las amplifico con un rack que tiene un peavey cs 800 y un compresor-limitador y equalizador de 15 bandas por canal, y mis bafles, rack, tripies, luces, cabina y pantalla las llevo en una vagoneta, si amplifico las bocinas me quedaria un buen espacio hasta para poder llevar algun grave de los de cubo (obviamente tambien amplificado  y que ya vi un modulo de 800 w que alimenta a a otro, mandando 400 watts por bocina), aparte que me evito cargar el pesado rack.

No se si sea demasiada potencia 450 watts en bafle amplificado, pero he usado las bocinas de 200 a 250 watts rms (segun el fabricante) pero a mi gusto no son tan potentes, son ruidosas pero con una buena equalizacion y procesos pueden sonar bien, pero les falta potencia por que como comentan todo va bien hasta que saturan y en esos casos mejor que sobre un poco y no que falte; pues por las caracteristicas de las bocinas (400 watts 8 ohms) que ya tengo seria el modulo mas cercano a la potencia de la bocina .





angel36 dijo:


> .....NO es algo super profesional suenan "bien"  hasta que empieza a SATURAR .........



Gracias por comentar  Por lo menos es lo que buscamos que suene bien y en el caso del Dj tambien es mi trabajo que el equipo no sature, fijate que al pasar de los años y mi experiencia, si haces que tu equipo sature, da la impresion de que no suena fuerte y lastima los oidos, pero si lo manejas antes de saturar, parece que suena mucho mas, ahi es donde no entiendo por que dejan saturar el equipo.

Ya me dio curiosidad y en tu caso, supuestamente de acuerdo al fabricante, ¿de cuanta potencia es tu modulo?


----------



## angel36 (Feb 25, 2015)

2800W  (JAJAJAJAJAJ)  ya edito y subo foto


Edit .... ahi se ve la placa con el TDA en el extremo 

pero...... vi placas que son DIGITALES desconozco la potencia de esas


----------



## Royer Dj (Feb 26, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> 2800W  (JAJAJAJAJAJ)




Hay un detalle, al menos lo que distingo en la foto de la placa es que ni siquiera hicieron el intento de poner P.M.P.O. que seria por lo menos para disfrazar que son pocos watts, y en esos temas de potencia varian mucho pues la intencion es vender y con tal de hacerlo ponen los P.M.P.O. que se calcula supuestamente desde que por cada 100 watts rms se multiplica por 10 o hasta 166 rms por 10. 
Pero la verdad es que no entiendo eso y  me baso en los rms, aparte que creo que ayuda saber la potencia de los decibeles te va a generar en una caja acustica con la bocina y el driver, pues hay equipos de buenas marcas que apesar de marcar los mismos RMS, la potencia que se escucha varia por la diferencia de los cajones y componentes usados.



> pero...... vi placas que son DIGITALES desconozco la potencia de esas



A que te refieres con esto, no se como son esas placas, la que comento que me interesa ¿es digital?. 

Muchas gracias por comentar, pues pocos se animan, no saben del tema o no han tenido experiencia en esto y que bueno que haya personas como tu que les guste comentar pues mira que me has dejado pensando y es mejor saber las limitaciones que puedan tener estas placas a que ya cuando la tenga me sienta engañado..... saludos!!


----------



## angel36 (Feb 26, 2015)

andube buscando una imagen de una placa con amplificador clase D (aca en el foro hay mucha info al respecto)

igual no creas que se tanto del tema hay personas en el foro que saben y estudian mucho el tema.

busca que hay para leer y mucho.

lo mio era mas mostrar que lo que venden muchas veces es "humo" nada mas.

no por nada una caja Comercial  suena 10 veces mejor que una armada con partes que, a pesar de ser buenas por separado, paralante caja driver medios agudos etc etc  no siempre son complementarias. Insisto en el foro tenes como medir un parlante calcular su divisor y su caja.
Ya el solo hecho de ser una caja inyectada limita mucho las cosas.
Y por que suenan "lindo" jaja ???  por que esta todo calculado para que suene asi. Tratar de imitar una y que suene bien con materiales comprados por separado, lo veo muy dificil.

si te animas aca tenes todo lo necesario como para hacer tu propio amplificador desde cero para potenciarla. Y mucha gente que opina comenta y ayuda.

EN fin es todo un tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Royer Dj (Feb 26, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> ....no por nada una caja Comercial  suena 10 veces mejor que una armada con partes que, a pesar de ser buenas por separado, paralante caja driver medios agudos etc etc  no siempre son complementarias.



Mucha razon, me desanima mi idea pero al fin y al cabo muy cierto, lo malo de este asunto angel 36 es que he tenido problemas para armar mis cajas pues no se manejar bien los programas que sirven para eso y mis conocimientos son muy pocos al respecto, se armar muy bien los bafles y me gusta, pero no se calcularlos. Lo mio es ser Dj pero hay que buscarle para mejorar el equipo porque ya no se gana tan bien como antes (aqui en México).

Por ejemplo, queria armar unos bafles tipo concert con estas mismas bocinas de las que hablo en este post y no pude programar en el diseño para que me diera la forma trapezoidal caracteristica de ese tipo de bafle. Los hice y  suenan "bien" pero se que no estan bien calculados, solo busque medidas de bafles que tuvieran casi las mismas caracteristicas de la bocina que tenia.

Gracias por tus comentarios!!


----------



## angel36 (Feb 27, 2015)

ahora otra cosa tampoco es que esos amplificadores suenan RE  MAL   jaja  pero definitivamente no son de audio Profecional y depende mucho de quien lo escuche y quien lo juzgue =)

si esta a tu alcanse y te podes dar el "gusto" de comprar esa potencia. YO probaría por ahí te gusta como suenan y quedas feliz.

Te comento que en mi caso particular tengo dos cajas inyectadas pero con parlante de 12"  Selenium PW3 y motor de compresión de 1"  chino de media gama ( no de los plásticos) un amplificador mas simple que el de la foto que subi, misma marca y misma potencia pero en mi caso con transistores no con IC.
Son dos amplificadores de unos 30 o 40 Wts maximo uno para medios/agudos uno para wofer.

A mi gusto y para lo que yo las uso me sobra potencia (algun cumpleaños o simplemente escuchar musica "fuerte")

Pero no mucho mas que eso, en definitiva son cajas para medios y agudos no? si se quieren graves "potentes"  definitivamente hay que ponerle otra caja jaja  y asi ir armando el PA.

Nada que no sepas, es todo cuestión de gustos me parece. Profesional o  Funcional (dudo que muchos noten la diferencia a las 2AM en medio de la fiesta  ) jajaja

Buena suerte  y de nada para eso estamos!

Saludos.


----------



## Royer Dj (Feb 27, 2015)

Eso si tienes razon angel36, de hecho estaba considerando armar un monitor con esta placa y ver que tal suena y anda, si va bien pues se las pongo a mis bocinas y si no pues tendre un monitor "potente" para mi y para escuchar la mezcla al momento de trabajar .

Aunque la verdad esperaba que fuera mas conocida la marca y tener mas opiniones y esto me hace ver que no es muy conocida. Gracias por los comentarios amigo!!


----------

